# avis bracelet Loop solo sport



## JChris64 (2 Septembre 2021)

bonjour,

j'aimerais avoir des avis d'utilisateurs de ce bracelet (s'il y en a ici?)...
apparement, même les bracelets officiels se détendent avec le temps .
J'aimerais prendre celui en silicone mais j'avoue avoir peur qu'il se détende trop vite.
au prix du bracelet, j'hésite encore....


----------

